
Netflix releases Dispatch - manigandham
https://netflixtechblog.com/introducing-dispatch-da4b8a2a8072
======
sdan
Pretty sure this was submitted to HN a few weeks ago

~~~
jamespullar
Looks like the original post is here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22405961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22405961)

